# Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Koiteich der eingefahren ist und auch keine Probleme mit den Wasserwerten...eigentlich. Heute habe ich das erste Mal mit neuen Teststreifen die Wasserwerte gemessen und musste feststellen, dass in meinem Teich viel Chlor ist.
Wie der da reingekommen ist  !

meine Fragen an euch:
Wie kann der da rein gekommen sein?
Was hat das für Auswirkungen für Teich und Fische?
Kann es sein das meine Fische deswegen leicht gestresst und schreckhaft wirken?
& am Wichtigsten... Wie bekomme ich den Chlor da wieder raus und kann die Wasserwerte stabil halten?

Bitte helft mir
Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Mfg
Tim


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Hallo Tim,

Chlor? Welcher Test war das?


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

....Meine restlichen Wasserwerte:
ph: 7,6
Kh: 8,2
Nitrit: 0-0,1
Nitrat: 1
Chlor: fast 3 
alles in mg/l


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Hallo blumenelse,
das waren handelsübliche Teststreifen...so ein 6in1 Test.
Da stand dann was mit Chlor und der gemessene Wert ist deutlich im roten Bereich.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Wie lange hast Du denn Deinen Teich schon befüllt und womit? Leitungswasser, Brunnenwasser, Regenwasser?


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Hallo Tim,

nimm zum messen besser einen Tröpfchentest. Die Messkoffer sind auch recht günstig zu haben.
Messe dann zum Vergleich dein Trinkwasser.

Rausbekommen ist recht einfach. Täglich 10-20% Wasserwechsel.


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Der ist jetzt auf jeden fall ein Jahr befüllt.
Mit einer Mischung aus altem Teichwasser, Regenwasser und Leitungswasser.


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

@ Jörg 
Gut Wasserwechsel werde ich machen.
Tröpfchentest besorge ich mir dann auch noch.
Aber sind die Kois deswegen leicht gestresst und schreckhaft??

Mfg
Tim


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Nach einem Jahr kann das nicht mehr von der Befüllung kommen. Chlor verflüchtigt sich. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall Luftsprudler in den Teich hängen. 
Wasserwechsel wären im Prinzip nicht verkehrt - aber nur, wenn im Frischwasser kein Chlor ist.
Kann man von aussen an Deinen Teich?


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Clor wird dem Trinkwasser nur selten in hoher Konzentration zugefügt.
Das Wasserwerk kündigt das dann meist auch an.

Schau dir mal die Seite von deinem Wasserversorger an oder frage nach welcher Wert im Trinkwasser ist.
Clortabletten hat wohl keiner in den Teich geworfen?


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*



Joerg schrieb:


> Clortabletten hat wohl keiner in den Teich geworfen?



Den Verdacht hatte ich auch...


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Luftsprudler sind drin...ein Kompressor mit 2500l Luftzufuhr läuft auch durch.
Ja man kann ohne Probleme an den Teich, da er im Garten ist und nur Zäune den Garten abgrenzen und einen Garten weiter ist auch öffentliches Gelände..... denkst du das mir jemand etwas in den Teich gekippt haben könnte??


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Ja klar kann das jemand gemacht haben aber wer sollte mir das antun..ich meine ich bin 13 und mit den nachbarn usw. verstehe mich mich prima und habe auch sonst keine feinde


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

noch ne andere idee: hast du vielleicht kürzlich filtermäßig was neues gebastelt und in den verwendeten behältern war was derartiges?


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Es gibt Idioten, die finden das lustig, es gibt kleine Kinder, die nicht wissen, was sie damit anrichten, es gibt Leute, die haben Angst vor Froschkonzerten...

Die Liste lässt sich sicher fortsetzen.


----------



## katja (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*



> Die Liste lässt sich sicher fortsetzen.



spontan fallen mir da auch neider ein.... :evil


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

*Katja  Das kann nicht sein, die Filter habe ich schon seit Mitte letzten Jahres.
*blumenelse Was kann ich denn machen um dem entgegenzuwirken, also das nix schlimmes passiert?
Kann es denn nun sein, dass meine Kois deswegen leicht gestresst und schreckhaft sind???????


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Gestresst und schreckhaft können sie durchaus sein, wenn jemand am Teich war. Vielleicht noch ein bisserl mit einem Stock rumgerührt oder ein paar Steine reingeworfen. Möglich ist alles.

Sicherlich kann ihnen auch eine schlechte Wasserqualität Unbehagen verursachen.

Verhalten sie sich denn beim Füttern wie sonst, oder kommen sie nicht ran oder sind schüchterner als sonst?


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Also fressen tun sie Viel und gerne wie immer, da hat sich nichts verändert...
ich habe mit meinen vati nochmal genauer gemessen...der wert liegt zwischen 0,8 und 1,2
luftsprudler sind alle auch noch jweils 20cm tiefer gehängt


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

der hund war aber auch draussen. da kann jemand nur schwer an den teich kommen


----------



## frido (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Mach erst mal einen Tröpfchen Test-die Streifentest sind bekannt für ihre unzuverlässigen Ergebnisse! Sollten sich die hohen Chlorwerte bestätigen, kannste eigentlich davon ausgehen das dir jemand etwas in den Teich geworfen hat. Aber ich denke mal, der Test ist falsch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*



frido schrieb:


> Mach erst mal einen Tröpfchen Test-die Streifentest sind bekannt für ihre unzuverlässigen Ergebnisse!



Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich benutze zur Kontrolle vom Teich und Aquarien Teststreifen undTropfentests. Die Ergebnisse sind immer recht identisch  (die Abweichungen sind recht minimal, Ob der Nitratwert nun 20mg/l oder doch nur 15mg/l beträgt, bei Nitrit ist es eh egal wie hoch der ist, jeder Nachweis ist schlecht; der mit Stäbchen gemessene pH 6,5 sich dann doch 6,8 ist macht auch keinen Fisch verrückt. Meßfehler beim Farbvergleich des Tröpfchentest sind auch genauso leicht möglich wie bei den Stäbchen


----------



## Joerg (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Chlor im Teich! & Keine Ahnung warum...*

Nehme die Teststreifen für einen Schnelltest ob alles im grünen Bereich ist.
Wenn da was auffällig ist, wird noch mal genauer nachgemessen.

Frank, das mit den Abweichung und den Auswirkungen sehe ich ähnlich.
Wenn der Teich mal eingelaufen ist, hat man auch auf wenige Werte so richtig Einfluss.

Was man aber Bedenken sollte: Die Tests sind alle auf 20° abgestimmt.
Das Wasser muss also vorher auf diese Temperatur gebracht werden.


----------

